# Freehand 10 stürzt beim drucken ab-



## efwe (15. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!-

Mein sehr sehr ärgerliches Problem:

Freehand10 verabschiedet sich seit neuesten *nach*, bzw- *während* eines Druckjobs-
dh -der Drucker übernimmt,(wenn das Prog- nicht schon beim Druckenaufruf wegsackt) danach beendet sich  Freehand selbst-  

ein Königreich für einen Tip --


----------



## Night Vision Worker (2. Januar 2007)

Mögliche Fehlerquellen sind:

a) kaputtes Freehand
b) Systemkonflikt
c) kaputte Schrift
… hier könntest du einfach mal die Schrift in Pfade konvertieren und es erneut probieren!

Drücke dir die Daumen!


----------

